
There's Something Weird Going on with Cars' GPS Systems at the Geneva Motor Show - JasonFruit
https://jalopnik.com/theres-something-very-weird-going-on-with-cars-gps-syst-1833138071/
======
digikata
It's not uncommon for GPS repeaters to be installed in large buildings to pass
the signal through to interior areas - I wonder if the repeater is picking up
the LabSat device signal and propagating it.

